# Got Dominique?



## BuffaloGal (Jan 25, 2013)

The Dominique Club of America would like to get some idea about the current status of America's Oldest Recognized Breed and is conducting a census of the breeding population. Club membership not required, just print and fill out the form and mail back. http://dominiqueclub.org/articles/DCA census form.pdf

Of course, we'd also love to have you join the club; http://www.dominiqueclub.org/


----------

